# Horizontalen Scrollbars in firefox ausschalten



## messmar (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich die horizontalen Scrollbars in firefox ausschalten?

Mit dem folgenden Code funktionierts es nicht:

body{
   background-color: #E4EBD4;
   margin: 0px;
   font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
   font-size: 10px;
   color: #000000;
   overflow-x: hidden;
   overflow-y: scroll;
}

Ich will aber nur die horizontalen ausschalte und nicht alle.

Vielen Dank
Messmar


----------



## Y05h1 (10. Juni 2005)

Ich glaub das liegt am browser...
Manche eigenschaften werden nur von wenigen bzw gar keinen browsern unterstützt..
ich glaub das is einer davon....


Y05h1


----------



## rootssw (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn ich mich nicht schwer täusche, ist _overflow-[x|y]_ nicht HTML-Standard.
Somit ist das Verhalten auch nicht verwunderlich.
Wenn du wirklich möchtest, dass der Overflow-Teil abgeschnitten wird, kann man auch folgendes machen:


```
<html>
<body>
<div style="position:absolute;left:0px;top:0px;width:100%; overflow:hidden;">
Inhalt
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

Hier hab' ich den Inhalt einfach in einem DIV-Element eingefügt und dieses mit einer Breite von 100% versehen. Da overflow auf hidden steht, wird der überstehende Inhalt abgeschnitten - nicht aber in vertikaler Richtung, da dafür keine Größe angegeben ist(wenn man das in den Body-Tag schreibt, wird - beim IE - auch in vertikaler Richtung abgeschnitten - deswegen das DIV).


----------

